# The "Fistgrip" a how to video



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

maybe some one want test this to.
it work well for me, I do this only so.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent tutorial TobseB, very easy to understand and follow.
I have not tried full butterfly shooting, but i've always been interested in trying it once my thumb recovers......









Thanks,


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very intersting video Tobse!


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

great tutorial. thanks for posting


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Well produced.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent instruction! Thanks so much for this. Perhaps we should copy it over to the tutorials section so it does not get lost in days to come.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback!

@chales, the copy in the right section ist a good idea.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K. I have moved this whole thread to the tutorials section.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Great job an the easy to see and understand. Repetition for remembering, nice.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent tutorial. I like Butterfly style, I will try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Bob, you have luck to live in Italy! i assume this grip is in combination with a wrist brace and Flatbands the burner


----------

